# Ik wil je kussen onder de sterren (underneath)



## UK2NL

How do you say "Underneath".
Ik wil zeggen -

"Laten we naar het park gaan, Ik wil je (Underneath) de steren kussen"


Let's go to the park, I want to kiss you underneath the stars.

Dank u wel.!


----------



## Frank06

Hi,



UK2NL said:


> "Laten we naar het park gaan, *i*k wil je (Underneath) de ste*r*ren kussen*.*"



_Underneath_ can be translated by _onder_. But in this particular case I'd go for  _onder de sterren*hemel*_ rather than just _onder de sterren_.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## UK2NL

Hello,

Thanks for the answer!

Just one question - Sterren is stars, how do you translate the addition "Hemel"

Shine perhaps??
Thanks, 

and if this is the word for shine, can it be used in the same with with "Zon" or "Man" for example? zonhemel?

lol no idea if it even means shine, but thanks anyway.

Chris.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

I am sorry, I should have explained the word.


UK2NL said:


> Just one question - Sterren is stars, how do you translate the addition "Hemel"


- Hemel means sky (or heaven, but not in this sentence).
 - Zonnehemel does exist too, but that's something completely different.
- Shine could be translated as schijn, but we'd say maneschaan and zonneschijn. Sterrenschijn strikes me as very odd (though theoretically possible).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Joannes

*Hemel* means 'sky' (and 'heaven'). You cannot say *zonnehemel* or *manehemel*, because I guess what is understood with *sterrenhemel* is that it is a sky full of stars (imagine one full of suns / moons..).

'Shine' would be *schijn*; so you'd have *zonneschijn* 'sunshine' and *maneschijn* 'moonlight' -- *sterrenschijn* sounds odd though, I'd rather say *sterrenlicht* or a periphrastic *het licht van de sterren*.

Edit: Ok, very happy to confirm everything you've said, Frank. 
Didn't know there where people that say *zonnehemel* to refer to a *zonnebank* though.


----------



## HKK

I don't really see what's wrong with "onder de sterren". For example, when the weather is warm and there's no wind, one could imagine sleeping under the stars, "onder de sterren slapen".

About kussen, I have never liked this word. I think it sounds too matter-of-factly and not very romantic at all. On the other hand "zoenen" feels like a very Netherlands-Dutch word, and suited better for kissing a family member or friend on the cheek than for a lover's kiss. If I'm the only one who thinks so then I guess this is an off-topic comment (for which my potential apologies), but maybe some of you have the same or different connotations so we can discuss them.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


HKK said:


> I don't really see what's wrong with "onder de sterren". For example, when the weather is warm and there's no wind, one could imagine sleeping under the stars, "onder de sterren slapen".


Sleeping, yes, but kissing??? ;-).
Sterrenhemel sounds a bit more romantic than just 'onder de sterren', no? .

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## MaxJ

I would also go for sterrenhemel. Sterrenhemel sounds much better.


----------



## Joannes

HKK said:


> About kussen, I have never liked this word. I think it sounds too matter-of-factly and not very romantic at all. On the other hand "zoenen" feels like a very Netherlands-Dutch word, and suited better for kissing a family member or friend on the cheek than for a lover's kiss. If I'm the only one who thinks so then I guess this is an off-topic comment (for which my potential apologies), but maybe some of you have the same or different connotations so we can discuss them.


Yes, *zoenen* does sound Netherlandic Dutch but maybe that's fine for UK2NL . I don't think it suits better for kissing a family member on the cheeck though. I think if Low Lands' summers were actually warm and light pollution wouldn't prevent people from seeing the stars , I think many Dutch would find themselves a nice field to engage in *lekker liggen zoenen onder de sterrenhemel* (with someone else than a family member and not just on their cheeck ).


----------



## UK2NL

Thanks to everyone! 
They are all really thoughtful answers as yes I was trying to put a romantic tone into the sentance.
I did only start to learn Dutch 3 days ago, so I am nowhere near being capable of knowing which words convey which feelings more strongly.
But I hope in time I'll get there 

Thanks to everyone,

Chris.


----------

